# Duke's MFA 2011: Anyone hear about it?



## NikonvsCanon (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if anyone had heard of or applied to Duke's new Doc MFA program?


----------



## Liss (Feb 17, 2011)

I have applied, seems promising.


----------



## NikonvsCanon (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Liss,

How'd you find out about the program? I did all this research in the fall and then by pure accident I found the link on Sunday to the program's website.


----------



## Liss (Feb 18, 2011)

I actually had a lot of people send it to me that knew I was applying for graduate doc film. I think it's exciting that it's new but also kind of scary too because there's no background within the department yet. Where else have you applied, are you applying for specifically doc filmmaking?


----------



## Liss (Feb 21, 2011)

ps what's CCC?


----------



## NikonvsCanon (Feb 21, 2011)

Good to know about Duke. Boy that's a long way away. CCC is Columbia College Chicago. 

I know that if Emerson really likes you, they've made admission offers as early at mid-February. But I think they might notify early April? Application deadline doesn't end till March 1st. I talked to an admissions person just after I submitted my application in late December and only 35 people had applied at that point which would explain the priority deadline extension to January 25.


----------



## NikonvsCanon (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Liss, 

On your Emerson ecommon account, did you notice anything different? I had a new tab pop up but I can't click on it...


----------



## Liss (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, I just noticed there is a box that says 'Admissions Decision'... but nothing comes up. Hmmm.... I'm guessing they will email whenever it's posted?


----------



## NikonvsCanon (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey Liss,

I just got my acceptance in the mail today from Emerson! Hope you get one too! When did you submit your app?


----------



## Liss (Mar 6, 2011)

It says I've been accepted online, but I haven't gotten a letter yet. Does your letter say anything about the fellowships? I wonder how they notify the recipients. Congrats!


----------



## NikonvsCanon (Mar 6, 2011)

They will notify us at the end of March, I believe. 

Congrats!


----------

